# Copy Videos to Computer



## Stefon Smith (Jan 1, 2017)

I have a Bolt 1 TB I would like to do three Things and have NO earthly Idea on How to do it.

1. I would like to change the HDD size from 1 tb to 2+tb without using the Esata Slot on the device. I know that i can expand the memory by doing this but i found out that if i do that and move that HDD and power up the Device without the TiVo i will lose all my recordings. The Tech told me it saves Snippets of the videos on the HDD. i would like to whole video to be on it to make it easier to move with out using my network and the web to transfer it to a new TiVo.
2. I would like to transfer the video to a computer to watch without using the web to watch it.
3. I would like to know how to format the HDD so i can get an image of what is on the drive and store it so if the drive crashes i can replace it with out calling TiVo for a new device.


Anyone with ideas on how to do this would be much appreciated.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Pytivo, kmttg will let you move videos to computer as long as they are not flagged copy once by cable company.

You don't need an image. Bolt and roamio you can just put a new drive up to 3Tb inside and power back up and it will format and ask you to rerun guided setup. No need to call TiVo.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

osu1991 said:


> Pytivo, kmttg will let you move videos to computer as long as they are not flagged copy once by cable company.
> 
> You don't need an image. Bolt and roamio you can just put a new drive up to 3Tb inside and power back up and it will format and ask you to rerun guided setup. No need to call TiVo.


No way to save my onepass settings right?


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

archivo is easy and simple to use tool.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

alexb said:


> archivo is easy and simple to use tool.


Omg - this is amazing... how have I not heard about this until now - thank you!


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

consumedsoul said:


> No way to save my onepass settings right?


kmttg can copy, backup and restore One Pass settings.


----------



## VillaRegina (Aug 25, 2016)

alexb said:


> archivo is easy and simple to use tool.


I Googled Archivo and just get a bunch of sites in Spanish. What is Archivo? Thanks for your time!

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

VillaRegina said:


> I Googled Archivo and just get a bunch of sites in Spanish. What is Archivo? Thanks for your time!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Archivo


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

VillaRegina said:


> I Googled Archivo and just get a bunch of sites in Spanish.


LOL! Besides the link posted above, you could google "archivo tivo" to get more relevant results.


----------



## fis (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm getting ready to try upgrading my 500GB Bolt to a 3TB toshiba drive. I have already used Tivo Desktop to back up everything. Is there any reason I would want to use Archivo instead?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

fis said:


> I'm getting ready to try upgrading my 500GB Bolt to a 3TB toshiba drive. I have already used Tivo Desktop to back up everything. Is there any reason I would want to use Archivo instead?


Please pick a large program and have the TiVo copy it back. Check your transfer speeds in Network Diagnostics. Get a feel how long the return will take. I usually monitor the transfer with the Performance option in TaskMgr.


----------



## fis (Feb 7, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> Please pick a large program and have the TiVo copy it back. Check your transfer speeds in Network Diagnostics. Get a feel how long the return will take. I usually monitor the transfer with the Performance option in TaskMgr.


I did a test of a 1 hour recording and it seemed pretty fast. Is that the difference between Tivo Desktop and Archivo? Speed? Can I save settings with either program?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

You might want to take a look at newly-developed pyTivo Desktop--will transfer both from and to a TiVo.

Easier to use pyTivo


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

fis said:


> I did a test of a 1 hour recording and it seemed pretty fast. Is that the difference between Tivo Desktop and Archivo? Speed? Can I save settings with either program?


Sorry, speed is probably very fast. I was just suggesting a test to be sure you can copy the programs back before you change the drive. If you check, TiVo has a diagnostic that shows size, time and speed. And like I said, with Windows, Taskmgr can also show the speed.

Also, as was posted, Easier to use pyTivo might be worth a look.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I wonder if anyone has done a speed test of downloads from a TiVo, between Archivo, kmttg, and pyTivo Desktop. Would be interesting to see.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> I wonder if anyone has done a speed test of downloads from a TiVo, between Archivo, kmttg, and pyTivo Desktop. Would be interesting to see.


I would expect them to be roughly the same for just downloading.

Scott


----------



## fis (Feb 7, 2017)

Again, just wondering if any of them can archive settings -- not just videos.


----------



## slongo (Jan 8, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> You might want to take a look at newly-developed pyTivo Desktop--will transfer both from and to a TiVo.
> 
> Easier to use pyTivo


I can't, for the life of me, determine how to put a program back on the TiVo using pyTivo.
Can someone please enlighten me?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

fis said:


> Again, just wondering if any of them can archive settings -- not just videos.


Which settings? kmttg will do Season Passes.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

slongo said:


> I can't, for the life of me, determine how to put a program back on the TiVo using pyTivo.
> Can someone please enlighten me?


1. Have you set your video share location (the location where your videos are stored on your PC) under pyTivo? (Btw, which pyTivo interface are you using? I might recommend newly-developed pyTivo Desktop, for ease of use. Easier to use pyTivo)

2. Go to your TiVo and you should find, under My Shows, the PC video share name. (The location varies by TiVo model--on a Series 2, it's at the bottom of the My Shows show listing; on a Roamio, it's under the My Shows Devices listing or otherwise towards the bottom of the My Shows shows listing). Enter that folder and select the video, and choose transfer.

Note that you need to "pull" a show to the TiVo from the TiVo box and its interface; you can't "push" it to the TiVo from your PC (TiVo eliminated that possibility last year).


----------



## slongo (Jan 8, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> 1. Have you set your video share location (the location where your videos are stored on your PC) under pyTivo? (Btw, which pyTivo interface are you using? I might recommend newly-developed pyTivo Desktop, for ease of use. Easier to use pyTivo)
> 
> 2. Go to your TiVo and you should find, under My Shows, the PC video share name. (The location varies by TiVo model--on a Series 2, it's at the bottom of the My Shows show listing; on a Roamio, it's under the My Shows Devices listing or otherwise towards the bottom of the My Shows shows listing). Enter that folder and select the video, and choose transfer.
> 
> Note that you need to "pull" a show to the TiVo from the TiVo box and its interface; you can't "push" it to the TiVo from your PC (TiVo eliminated that possibility last year).


Thanks so much for the detailed explanation. From pyTivo, I was looking for a means to "push" to the TiVo, however I now see it's to be pulled from the Tivo - and it's working well for me.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

slongo said:


> Thanks so much for the detailed explanation. From pyTivo, I was looking for a means to "push" to the TiVo, however I now see it's to be pulled from the Tivo - and it's working well for me.


Great to hear. Just so sad that TiVo eliminated the push capability--very handy for multiple shows and doing everything from one's PC.


----------

